# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  mark Kerr ?

## Carlito B

Do you guys think is possible for Mark Kerr to make a comeback?

Thanks,

C

----------


## Hunter

Not a chance, his training as been sporadic at best, his "eye of the tiger" is gone and he needs to just maybe train a few guys but his biggest help to the mma game is a step for step on not what to do.

----------


## soo2bhuge

He was never meant to fight in the first place. He had to rely on drugs to fight. Amazing wrestler but mma passed him by a long time ago.

----------


## Minimart

I like kerr as a fighter he defined ground and pound and was a legend in mma but theres no way he will be the fighter he once was sadly.

----------


## Hunter

Kerr in my eyes is not a legend not around long enough not enough accomplishements more or less a what could have been like vitor belfort. Mark coleman definded ground and pound fedor redefined it

----------


## Minimart

yea i guess i just feel sorry for the guy he could have been one of the best fighters ever to step in the ring but i guess will never know

----------


## ITALIANMAN

i seen a biography about kerr he was a great fighter big strong and use to man handle guys but used a lot of drugs....i dont know if he could make a come back not like he was before at least

----------


## I_AM_HE

Mark Kerr would kill, Lidell

----------


## zodiac666

> Mark Kerr would kill, Lidell


their different weight classes, and i agree an OLD mark kerr would kill lidell.

----------


## Sepsis

he looks like shit now, there is no coming back from that!

----------


## Tedbear981

> He was never meant to fight in the first place. He had to rely on drugs to fight. Amazing wrestler but mma passed him by a long time ago.


Disagree that he was never meant to fight, his drug use didnt start until his UFC days(messing up his knee for the fifth time) but before that in all the vale Tudo events before that he was a machine. I dont think a Mark Kerr could make it in the modern MMA world sort of like Mark Coleman is now.

----------


## Sepsis

> Disagree that he was never meant to fight, his drug use didnt start until his UFC days(messing up his knee for the fifth time) but before that in all the vale Tudo events before that he was a machine. I dont think a Mark Kerr could make it in the modern MMA world sort of like Mark Coleman is now.


mark kerr in his prime was a bad bad man. drugs fuked him all up

----------


## orton4

mark kerr was a bad ass but i put him in the same category as the other great wrestlers turned mma... and i am a former d1 wrestler so i love wrestlers but at the time of mark kerr, coleman and randleman... the fighters were different then... they werent as well rounded as they are today... hybrid fighters are the ones that will win it all... they didnt train enough in other styles to understand how to defend and inflict those styles... but trust me i love wrestlers and i still do think it is one of the best backgrounds a fighter could have... i just believe they didnt train enough to understand other styles

----------


## nalbano34

> he looks like shit now, there is no coming back from that!


Damn...he does look pretty bad!

----------


## Mighty Joe

> he looks like shit now, there is no coming back from that!



Bro, Doesn't even look like the same guy! Too bad.........he would have to want it real bad to make a comeback from that starting point. Not impossible but unlikely!

MJ

----------


## soo2bhuge

> Disagree that he was never meant to fight, his drug use didnt start until his UFC days(messing up his knee for the fifth time) but before that in all the vale Tudo events before that he was a machine. I dont think a Mark Kerr could make it in the modern MMA world sort of like Mark Coleman is now.


u don't think he used drugs in those fights? i beg to differ. he even said in the movie that he took pills to help him get rid of the anxiety before fights. actually...Kerr is planning on making another comeback. i'll start a new thread on it. just read it myself today.

----------

